# Wait for New HD DVR



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm currently running the H10 but want to upgrade to a HD DVR. Should I go ahead and purchase the 10-250 or is there good reason for me to wait for the new H20-250 DVR?

Thanks,
LP


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unless you are close enough to Dallas to get (both legally and technically) the mpeg4 hi def spot beam for locals, you can certainly go with the 10-250 and wait for awhile on the new dvr.

Even if you are close enough, you can probably wait - that is a choice you have to make. If you are getting locals OTA in hi def, then the 10-250 will probably work just fine for you - you would still get them. If not, then you won't get them regardless unless you qualify for NY or LA feeds. There is some uncertainty right now on if/when those will transition to mpeg4.

Carl


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Unless you are close enough to Dallas
> Carl


Carl, we live in a suburb of Dallas and have excellent reception of our local HD channels using a Directv OTA. If you would please again explain your recommendation.

Thanks


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

1953 said:


> Carl, we live in a suburb of Dallas and have excellent reception of our local HD channels using a Directv OTA. If you would please again explain your recommendation.
> 
> Thanks


If you can receive Dallas locals OTA with strong reception, getting an HR10-250 now is probably a good choice. The 10-250 can TiVo OTA and the picture is usually better OTA vs Sat. It will be awhile before all the "hundreds" of HD channels are available as mpeg4 ONLY.

I live in Reno, NV and it will be a long time (if ever) before locals are launched in HD from D*. So, I just ordered a 10-250 since I can receive all locals OTA in HD.

Besides all this, you will get a TiVo box rather than a D* box which IMHO is much better.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Todcox said it well. If you are getting good HD OTA, then using the HR10-250 should work just fine for you.

Your initial post only identified your location as "north texas". Dallas is the only location in that general area that is likely to get mpeg4 local channel HD transmissions in the near future. Also, it was not possible to tell from your first post if you were getting HD over the air or not.

So I was only trying to make sure you had all the likely options to consider in making your decision. I just didnt' explain it very well is all.

Carl


----------



## mdh95070 (Feb 17, 2006)

when is the new HD DVR set top box going to hit the market? I am being told spring.... any updates?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mdh95070 said:


> when is the new HD DVR set top box going to hit the market? I am being told spring.... any updates?


The word from DTV was "mid-2006". That ain't spring in my book. :nono:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

And if the say "mid 2006", that probably translates into late 3rd quarter in reality. Plus, the earlier they push it out, the more likely the initial release will have bugs - see all the issues regarding the R15 for example. So for a stable product you can rely on, I would say closer to the end of the year.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

carl6 said:


> And if the say "mid 2006", that probably translates into late 3rd quarter in reality. Plus, the earlier they push it out, the more likely the initial release will have bugs - see all the issues regarding the R15 for example. So for a stable product you can rely on, I would say closer to the end of the year.
> 
> Carl


I agree. I hope DTV has learned some type of lession from the R15 and keeps the HR20 on the bench until it's "ready for prime time". However, that may not happen if DTV want's to keep up with the Jones'.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

In my experience, people are going to complain constantly until its release, then they will complain constantly if they find anything they deem is a bug, even if it was intended to operate in a certain fashion, then they will complain and wonder why it was released b4 it was fully beta tested....D* cant possibly win in any scenario....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DTV could have won. Stop thinking you could reinvent the wheel and come to a deal with Tivo way back when. Obviously DTV isn't against paying for an exclusive agreement (NFL ST) so do the same with Tivo if that's what Rupert wanted.

Yes, that ship has sailed, the course has been set, the baby's been thrown out with the bath water...and so on.

But instead of being in the position of having one of the best DVRs out there, DTV is now playing catch up with a "so-so" SD DVR and no HD DVR. Meanwhile DISH and Cable are enjoying the entire situation.

*EDIT: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. In my opinion, the Tivo's were not broke.*


----------



## mdh95070 (Feb 17, 2006)

i've seen a few places that the new HD/DVR/MPEG4 STB will ship in Q2 of this year... does anyone have a recent data point to confirm this?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> *EDIT: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. In my opinion, the Tivo's were not broke.*


Dont forget there were/are a whole bunch of Tivo haters out there...like just about anyone who uses the E* DVRs and swears by them....

People need to be aware of some of the history at elast as I understand it behind this whole thing. WHen D* and E* first released their DVR's...D* went the TIvo route, and they were vastly superior in form and function to the E* DVRs. There cant be many that will deny that....so many of the early adopters to DVRs walked away from an E* solution, and got a Tivo based D* solution, got incredibly used to it, and find it hard to use or switch to E*'s DVRs even today. People that started with the later model of E*'s DVRs and have gotten used to them, cant get used to using the Tivo type interface....

What was broken was that someone or both parties (D* and Tivo)got greedy and couldnt come to an agreement for future partnerships....everyone loses in the end....


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe the first DVR for D* was the UltimateTV unit.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

thumperr said:


> I believe the first DVR for D* was the UltimateTV unit.


So that makes my post even more valid. Most people that started with UTVs think anything else is garbage.....alot of it depends on what you initially got used to using, interface wise....


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

We are getting our HD locals in CT in April, but DTV is not saying much about when to expect the new DVR. our replacement "refurbished I'm sure" TiVo's hard drive broke.
so rather than deal with another rebuilit TiVo I bought an R15, thinking we might as well get used to the DVR interface as the new HD DVR will NOT be TiVo isn't that correct? it will operate much the same as the R15?
one thing we have a hard time with is the remote, we loved the large easy to use buttons on the TiVo remote and find the new remote slightly more time consuming.
I work for an airline and travel around the world. Would LOVE to be able to load TV shows from the DVR to my iBook for viewing on layovers. I believe standalone TiVo users have this as TiVo to Go. Is this planned for the new DVR's?


----------



## radtek (Jul 23, 2005)

[/B] I am due for the upgrade in April. I can only receive with any kind of consistency two OTA channels so I plan get the new system. I currently have the 10-250 hooked up in the HTR. I love it! I will want the new D* DVR when it becomes available, ....mid 2006? I don't know if I will love it! The plan is to have the 10-250 and the H20 (or the new D* DVR when available) hooked to a switcher, as my Mits has only one input HDMI, and then having the option of using either one. does this sound feasible? If not I will hook the 10-250 to the 32" HD set in the bedroom.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Alright, let me ask a dumb question here: is there a way to get a standalone DVR without paying the ridiculous monthly fee? My understanding is that the fee is basically to access the guide, but maybe I'm wrong.

I'm asking because I want to get the H20 (well, I have to if I want to use the 5 LNB) and the don't have a DVR available yet. I understand they integrate the boxes and the DVR, but I can't just connect the component outs to a DVR AND to the TV? The only reason I'd want the DVR would be to be able to "tape" in High Definition so that I don't have to tape on a VCR and watch in SD.

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There are "some" out there, like the Sony and LG.. .but they are up in the $500 range or so. They are primarily only for OTA reception, and are nothing more then a digital-VCR

The service fees are for the guide, and the logic inside the box.

As of right now... there is no commercial grade device out there that can re-record an HD-Signal that is going out via the Componenet or DVI/DHMI connection... The data stream at that point is decompressed and prepared for the display device.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to agree with CCarncross, his opinion is valid. we all tend to be creatures of habit.

There is really only 2 things, that are related, about the HDTivo i don't like,
the guide is slow and doesn't have the screen in the corner. the screen in the corner would not be so bad if the guide was quick.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The H20 has the screen in the corner, and its really slow, I know its not a DVR, but it still can be used as a discussion point...If you use the quick guide, the blue button on an H20, its super fast.....but only shows one line of programming at a time....


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

thumperr said:


> I have to agree with CCarncross, his opinion is valid. we all tend to be creatures of habit.
> 
> There is really only 2 things, that are related, about the HDTivo i don't like,
> the guide is slow and doesn't have the screen in the corner. the screen in the corner would not be so bad if the guide was quick.


I want folders as well.


----------



## kay (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm going to try out the HR10-250


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone perchance know to find out when local HD channels will be available in my area? I live in Rhode Island. I am trying to justify the HD DVR when it comes out and it would help if I could get more than 6 stations.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I called DTV to ask about the HR20 and our locals in CT, they said April, so you could call them, I'm sure RI can't be that far behind?
Problem is for us the Locals in HD will be here in April but the new DVR is "sometime in mid year" how vague is that....!


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

DFDureiko said:


> We are getting our HD locals in CT in April, but DTV is not saying much about when to expect the new DVR. our replacement "refurbished I'm sure" TiVo's hard drive broke.
> so rather than deal with another rebuilit TiVo I bought an R15, thinking we might as well get used to the DVR interface as the new HD DVR will NOT be TiVo isn't that correct? it will operate much the same as the R15?
> one thing we have a hard time with is the remote, we loved the large easy to use buttons on the TiVo remote and find the new remote slightly more time consuming.
> I work for an airline and travel around the world. Would LOVE to be able to load TV shows from the DVR to my iBook for viewing on layovers. I believe standalone TiVo users have this as TiVo to Go. Is this planned for the new DVR's?


If you look at the investors page on directv.com there was a conference last week where DIRECTV promised to support portable devices and PCs for taking content on the go or you can buy a slingbox and watch your TV from any internet enabled tv as long as you have decent upload speed on your internet connection.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dvrblogger said:


> If you look at the investors page on directv.com there was a conference last week where DIRECTV promised to support portable devices and PCs for taking content on the go or you can buy a slingbox and watch your TV from any internet enabled tv as long as you have decent upload speed on your internet connection.


Don't take anything said in those conferences as a "promise". Remember Enron? That was just an investors webcast. Nothing special or binding.

But I did like ALOT of what they were saying regarding their technical plans.


----------



## AtlantaAdGuy (Mar 9, 2006)

todcox said:


> Besides all this, you will get a TiVo box rather than a D* box which IMHO is much better.


I'm a new poster and have very limited knowledge in this field, but I thought you might want to know that according to an article today on CNN Money, *DirecTV will likely stop offering Tivo service early next year*. You might not want to invest too much in a Tivo box.



> In addition, DirecTV, TiVo's biggest partner, is likely to soon stop offering TiVo early next year. TiVo said in late November that about 2.7 million of its 4 million subscribers came from DirecTV, the nation's largest satellite TV firm.
> 
> DirecTV's agreement to sell TiVo to its customers will end in early 2007 and the company, which is controlled by media giant News Corp., has indicated that it soon intends to begin selling DVRs from NDS Group, another News Corp.-controlled company, to its subscribers instead.


I tried to post a link, but I don't have 5 posts yet.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

AtlantaAdGuy said:


> I'm a new poster and have very limited knowledge in this field, but I thought you might want to know that according to an article today on CNN Money, *DirecTV will likely stop offering Tivo service early next year*. You might not want to invest too much in a Tivo box.
> 
> I tried to post a link, but I don't have 5 posts yet.


DTV and Tivo parted ways awhile ago. Does that mean the 2 million Tivo units in service will stop working next year. I don't think so. DTV may have made some questionable decisions lately, but they are not that stupid.

After all, UTV boxes still work. When did DTV stop selling those?


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info!



DFDureiko said:


> I called DTV to ask about the HR20 and our locals in CT, they said April, so you could call them, I'm sure RI can't be that far behind?
> Problem is for us the Locals in HD will be here in April but the new DVR is "sometime in mid year" how vague is that....!


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

thumperr said:


> I believe the first DVR for D* was the UltimateTV unit.


IIRC, I was watching two DirecTiVo units at my house before the UTV product was released.


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> DTV and Tivo parted ways awhile ago. Does that mean the 2 million Tivo units in service will stop working next year. I don't think so. DTV may have made some questionable decisions lately, but they are not that stupid.
> 
> After all, UTV boxes still work. When did DTV stop selling those?


DirecTV will still provide guide service to the DirecTivos, probably indefinitely. That's all you need to keep using your DirecTivo as a DVR and satellite receiver. No new software updates, which means no new features or bug fixes (I suppose they could release a fix or two, but it's unlikely). If you have a HR10 (like me) you won't be able to receive any of the HD channels that are coming by MPG4 satellites, although all that's been officially announced are HD locals. In a couple of years this means that new national HD channels will be unavailable to everyone who doesn't own an H20 or HR20. They probably won't shut off the MPG2 HD feeds of any existing channels if there are still a big number of HR10 owners.

So, as long as they keep the existing HD and SD channels on the MPG2 satellites, your SD and HD DirecTivos will continue to function as long as the hardware holds out. You may even be able to buy replacement hard drives from places like weaknees for some time to come.

Since there are tons of customers with MPG2-only DirecTV satellite receivers (DVRs and otherwise), DirecTV won't be transferring their programming to the MPG4 satellites and shutting of the MPG2 feeds any time in the near future. Your DirecTivo will likely be dead (hardware failure) before that happens (e.g. 2010)

Of course, DirecTV has already stopped selling the last DirecTivo box they produced, the R10 (since the R15 is out). They still sell the HR10, but I'm sure that will stop as soon as the HR20 is available.


----------

